# Gracie or lesson in ill bred hybrid dogs



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

twyla your candid telling of Gracie's story here and in your other threads about her have been so enlightening. I hope they help people to understand the importance of supporting good breeding programs rather than making puppy store purchases.

I will add the pitch that stopping the selling of puppies in stores is one of the important tools we have to try to stop millers and dog auction brokers from their nasty business.

Most of all I am happy that Gracie has made a decent place for herself in your heart even if it is on the edge and not in the center with the poodle crew.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

twyla - gracie gave you and your mom the opportunity to show grace in human beings. thx for sharing


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I also have a Pomeranian. These guys are a bit overprotective and tend to cling to one individual. My Pomeranian had a bit of food aggression when i first rescued him. Then he tried to steal food from my previous dog Sahara, who immediately put him at his place on day two at our home. From that day on, he never barked at us while we ate or got possessive over his food. 

Your post reminds me of my mother in law's experience with her mother's schnauzer. My husband's grandma had to go in for surgery and was unable to take care of her dog so my MIL had to do it for about two months. DH's grandma is in her mid 80s so this dog is really not well socialized. It screams and barks nonstop. It pees inside the house and has food an toy aggression. It also dislikes all other animals including MIL's labs. This tainted MIL's opinion of all schnauzers even though this schnauzer comes from an excellent show breeder. I feel it is this particular dog's early socialization or lack thereof. I've met nice schnauzers over the years but they all tend to have a very shrill annoying bark. I don't know if your situation with Gracie is the same but perhaps she was not well socialized in her youth. Sometimes bad experiences early in life can make or break a dog.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very impressed, Twyla, with the work and care you have given Gracie. Kudos on your kind heart and dog training persistence.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Good work!! Your mother would be so happy you've put in the time and it's also a wonderful example of how you can overcome an older dog's shortcomings with enough patience. Recently someone posted on my fb feed, "I'm looking for a puppy from maybe a corgi bred with a pug; would it be healthier?" So I tried to discourage the breeding of two dogs with separate health issues in the hopes of getting a pup that was healthier, and wow did I ever get flamed! Apparently the belief that a badly bred lab and a badly bred collie can make the new wunder breed is very popular in these parts! Anyway, good job on Gracie


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlemanic I am sorry to hear that the response you got was so negative. The designer dog world is a strange place in my mind. Plenty of nice dogs, but plenty with problems too and the attitude of people who could/should know better with a bit of research, oh my!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on what you've done with Gracie, Twyla ! I know how difficult these dogs are, as you know I have Merlin, who could be Gracie's twin brother, except for the aggression.

She's lucky to have you. One vet told me that Merlin had a mental illness and dogs like that were systematically euthanized not so long ago. She was right, not many people would put up with that. But you did for Gracie.

Well done !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Dechi, you yourself have done marvels with Merlin. 

These days it's quiet, since Flower's passing we have fallen into a different routine, Gracie is quite pleased with the routine, she still plays with the pups but has finally learned that she has to be calm and not try to lick my face in order to get petted. Gracie is incredibly sweet these days exhibiting none of the bad behaviors, I still have to take care not to show preference to her, because she is possesive of her person.


----------

